# What is the difference between design and plan in model railroading?



## punchy71 (Dec 1, 2014)

Greetings,
I am a bit confused over the usage of words that model railroaders use. In model railroad usage, what is the difference between _model railroad design_ and _model railroad track plan_?
Thank you


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Different authors, maybe? Unlike such terms as turnout vs switch, I don't think there's a formal distinction. I'm sure many people use these terms interchangeably.

That said, my own interpretation is this: a track plan is just that -- a scale illustration of how the parts of the track will be laid out on the table, benchwork, etc. It is only one element of the broader idea of layout design, which also incorporates scenery elements, structures, water features, roads, and so forth, as well as considering such things as how it fits into a cohesive whole (theme, era, roadname, location, operations). 

When starting a layout, you should do preliminary design effort, which includes the cohesion elements above, plus rough guesses of what the scenery and other elements will look like (major terrain features that affect the track; and what major industries will be present) then do the track plan -- probably several versions-- then go back and fill in the detailed design (scenery, structures, figures, etc.)

In about a dozen years of giving people advice on layout building (as a counsellor for the Boy Scouts Railroading Merit Badge, I have been doing this far longer in person than on line), I have invariably found that when people have trouble with a track plan, it's because they haven't done the preliminary design work.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

CTV: that is well stated!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bwells said:


> CTV: that is well stated!


I thank you, Sir!


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

punchy71 said:


> Greetings,
> I am a bit confused over the usage of words that model railroaders use. In model railroad usage, what is the difference between _model railroad design_ and _model railroad track plan_?
> Thank you


When I use the terms "design" is the process, the "plan" is the result.

Think about building a home, you might hire an architect or designer to design your home and the result is (among other drawings) a set of "floor plans".


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I would agree with what has been written above.


----------

